# uneven idle 01 Altima



## altimassan (May 13, 2005)

My 01 has a problem. At idle, in gear (at) or out the idle speed drops and the engine seems to miss. This will last maybe 30 seconds and then it will go back to normal. It cycles like that every minute or so, but I've noticed that it does'nt do it if the "air" is on. Dealer checked for codes, found none. Local mech. said maybe IACV needs cleaned. What I need to know is where is the IACV and how do I clean it, carb cleaner? Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

altimassan said:


> My 01 has a problem. At idle, in gear (at) or out the idle speed drops and the engine seems to miss. This will last maybe 30 seconds and then it will go back to normal. It cycles like that every minute or so, but I've noticed that it does'nt do it if the "air" is on. Dealer checked for codes, found none. Local mech. said maybe IACV needs cleaned. What I need to know is where is the IACV and how do I clean it, carb cleaner? Thanks for your replies.


 lol, it says i edited your thread, but i didnt, i hit the edit button instead of quote... 
your mechanic sounds right. at idle, the iacv controls the idle and when you turn your ac on, its the iacv that raises the idle to compensate for the extra load. the iacv is visible if you look down thru the intake manifold between the #1 and #2 intake runners. try these links IACV troubleshooting and this one More IACV stuff .
these links talk about 240's but dont worry, the systems are close enough that these methods should work for you.


----------

